# Topics > Arts > Music >  AIVA (Artificial Intelligence Virtual Artist), AI composer, Aiva Technologies SARL., Luxembourg

## Airicist

Developer - Aiva Technologies SARL.

AIVA on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

AIVA - "Genesis" Symphonic Fantasy in A minor, Op. 21

Published on Oct 28, 2016




> AIVA is an Artificial Intelligence who composes music for movies, commercials, games and trailers.

----------


## Airicist

Aiva - 1 hour music collection

Published on Aug 15, 2017




> AIVA (Artificial Intelligence Virtual Artist) is an AI who composes soundtracks for films, video games, tv shows and commercials. Learn more at www.aiva.ai and listen to all the new compositions on the soundcloud page: https://soundcloud.com/user-95265362
> 
> 00:00 - Opening Jingle
> 00:19 - Op. 24 "I am AI"
> 03:24 - Op. 7 "The Awakening"
> 06:45 - Op. 21 "Genesis"
> 09:34 - Op. 14 "Celtic Dance"
> 12:06 - Op. 22 "Elegancia"
> 15:04 - Op. 1 for Piano Solo
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "AIVA Technology: An Extraordinary AI Music Start-Up"

by Francisco Tigre Moura
October 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

I am AI Docuseries, Episode 1: AI with the Heart of a Composer - AIVA

Published on Dec 2, 2017




> WATCH NOW: In the first episode of our docuseries "I am AI," AIVA taps into powerful AI technologies to create compositions for everything from advertisements to feature films with amazing originality and emotion.

----------


## Airicist

AIVA - Odyssey

Published on Sep 9, 2018




> AIVA (Artificial Intelligence Virtual Artist) is an AI composing soundtrack music.

----------


## Airicist

How AI could compose a personalized soundtrack to your life | Pierre Barreau

Published on Oct 1, 2018




> Meet AIVA, an artificial intelligence that has been trained in the art of music composition by reading more than 30,000 of history's greatest scores. In a mesmerizing talk and demo, Pierre Barreau plays compositions created by AIVA and shares his dream: to create original live soundtracks based on our moods and personalities.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tencent rival Netease invests $1.7M in Luxembourg-based AI music firm, AIVA"

by Murray Stassen
June 17, 2020

----------

